# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [3.0][WF] problème d'installation

## jab

Bonjour,

Je fais mes prmier en workflow avec WF et j'ai de gros soucis ds le dpart.  ::(:  

Quand je cre un nouveau projet de type workflow,  l'ouverture en mode design de l'activit, je reois l'erreur suivante:

Method 'get_CheckTypes' in type 'Microsoft.Workflow.VsShell.Helpers.VSWorkflowCompilerOptionsService' from assembly 'Microsoft.Workflow.VSDesigner, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' does not have an implementation

Quid ?.

----------


## jab

Problme rsolu; J'avais une mauvaise version.  ::aie::

----------

